# prestige healthcare uk Test500



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Got this from a new source anyone seen or used it before ? Its Prestige Healthcare UK test500


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice to see you bought light!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

lol yep  I figured all i really need is Test anyway


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Never heard of it mate.....obviously you must think their gtg otherwise why by 7 x 10ml bottles! 

Edit: look decent though, well labeled/packed


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well you know me i like to invest and i trust my source 100% :thumb: But its only a pic my source gave me as i only ordered 3 of em as iv already got 5 PC bottles on the way as well.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

So do they have a lineup? 500mg of test-e? so not a magic blend like pc/rohm t400


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah they have got all sorts of stuff they have got their own t400 as well thats 300mg enth and 100mg prop :thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

yes its good stuff. Good to go mate. Its accurate on the dosing so if your anything like me you have to inject a lot. xx


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

pps there test blend is one of the best tests ive used 400 test e with 100 prop its nice slammed in twice a week


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

well im gonna do 1g a week so im doing 1 ml in each ars cheek.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Seen there line up on there web site looks well made keep us updated mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah i will :thumb: actually i will start logging when i start using it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Heard of them and herd good reviews and that they are g2g

well packaged and labeled


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

heard good things too!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im gonna log it anyway so people can then see for them self 



Rick89 said:


> Heard of them and herd good reviews and that they are g2g
> 
> well packaged and labeled


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Is it just test enanthate at 500mg/ml. I thought that wasnt possible to suspend that ammount in 1ml whish is why all other ugl's use a mix of esters?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

with help of Ethyl oleate its possible, and test enth has a low melting point, much less chance of it crashing at these higher dosages!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IDK but i will log it and i will see for my self , i have been told that due to entanthate`s low melting point its possible to suspend 500mg easily.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it just test enanthate at 500mg/ml. I thought that wasnt possible to suspend that ammount in 1ml whish is why all other ugl's use a mix of esters?


Its an easy one to make fella


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Is it just test enanthate at 500mg/ml. I thought that wasnt possible to suspend that ammount in 1ml whish is why all other ugl's use a mix of esters?


It's very possable Mate but only for long ester like Enanthate/dacanate won't get past 300mg/ml with cyp tho

Eq can get upto and past 600mgs/ml

Think other labs use blends becasue it works well as a sales pitch


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looks gtg .


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

apple said:


> It's very possable Mate but only for long ester like Enanthate/dacanate won't get past 300mg/ml with cyp tho
> 
> Eq can get upto and past 600mgs/ml
> 
> Think other labs use blends becasue it works well as a sales pitch


ah right, everyday is a school day


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

As its my first time using this brand im wondering how the PIP is, must be some due to the high mg/ml


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> As its my first time using this brand im wondering how the PIP is, must be some due to the high mg/ml


Im probably going to be told otherwise again but i have read loads of times its not the concentration of the gear that makes is painful its the BA content?

I know of a lab doing test 500 that cannot be named and its pretty much pip free as is there test tren 450 mix.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im probably going to be told otherwise again but i have read loads of times its not the concentration of the gear that makes is painful its the BA content?
> 
> I know of a lab doing test 500 that cannot be named and its pretty much pip free as is there test tren 450 mix.


pip can be down to many factors mate

is ba one of them ? imo ..no

phamr a grade use 10% ba wereas many ugl use 2-4 %

if a first time user injects 500mgs/ml test e then imo its gonna hurt ....badly ....steroid injections hurt and unless your muscle is used to the hormone then pip will be there so at the end of the day its all down to how experanced the user is and also how there injection teq is,if a newbie is injecting stone cold thick oil int he middle of the winter and moveing the needle around becasue he is shakeing and what not he will get pip opposed to a experanced user who will warm and thin his oil while injecting slow and keeping still ..

there is also the matter of high acid content raws holding more pip and low quality solvents used in the brew so at the end of the day there is a sh it load to take into account when looking at pip


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

apple said:


> pip can be down to many factors mate
> 
> is ba one of them ? imo ..no
> 
> ...


why cant you just let me look like i know what im on about eh??? LOL!!!! thanks mate, learnt even more now. Its hard because can only go on what you read.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I remember using some test 400 by the lab that cannot be mentioned and apparantly had a very acidic enanthate powder and god was that horrendous!!!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> why cant you just let me look like i know what im on about eh??? LOL!!!! thanks mate, learnt even more now. Its hard because can only go on what you read.


haha no worries mate ,i can see why you say the ba thing becasue i have seen it posted many many times myself but imo it simply not true ....

look at test prop 100mgs/ml

a 10ml vial of test prop 100mgs/ml will hold 1 gram of the test prop hormone so each 1ml injection will be 0.1g (100mgs)

a 10ml vial of test e 500mgs/ml will hold 5 grams of the test e hormone so each 1ml injection will be 0.5g (500mgs)

people write that its not the hormone that causes pip ?

well inject test prop 300mgs/ml (before it crashes) and inject test e 300mgs/ml and come back and tell me that they both hold the same pip !

i you can get out of bed from the 300mgs/ml test prop shot that is lmfao


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I remember using some test 400 by the lab that cannot be mentioned and apparantly had a very acidic enanthate powder and god was that horrendous!!!


Yes there was alot of Test Enanthate sent outa china which contained a high concentration of carbolic acid; it crippled people for days...


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I remember using some test 400 by the lab that cannot be mentioned and apparantly had a very acidic enanthate powder and god was that horrendous!!!


they also use a solvent for there carrier that is very strong and i wouldent like to inect that solvent myself as i dont see the point as you can get a nice smooth gear from eo or a mix of eo and gso


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> Yes there was alot of Test Enanthate sent outa china which contained a high concentration of carbolic acid; it crippled people for days...


infact i remeber reading about that mate .....few years ago?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Heard of them and herd good reviews and that they are g2g
> 
> well packaged and labeled


Prestige Healthcare UK test500

sound like something from the NHS :laugh:

I wish my source could get these different labs, as I love to try out some different stuff but all he ever gets is pro chem


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

apple said:


> haha no worries mate ,i can see why you say the ba thing becasue i have seen it posted many many times myself but imo it simply not true ....
> 
> look at test prop 100mgs/ml
> 
> ...


I know someone who has been using 200mg/ml test prop for years now and he now claims he doesnt get any PIP from it...

You can also use Benzyl Salicylate instead of Benzyl Benzoate which acts as a pain killer and is known as liquid aspirin...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah true lol it does sound very pro medical :lol: Maybe NHS has released their own brand :lol:



1010AD said:


> Prestige Healthcare UK test500
> 
> sound like something from the NHS :laugh:
> 
> I wish my source could get these different labs, as I love to try out some different stuff but all he ever gets is pro chem


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im probably going to be told otherwise again but i have read loads of times its not the concentration of the gear that makes is painful its the BA content?
> 
> I know of a lab doing test 500 that cannot be named and its pretty much pip free as is there test tren 450 mix.


Why can't you name it when we all name labs on here. even the thread title name is a lab :confused1:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

rs60786 said:


> I know someone who has been using 200mg/ml test prop for years now and he now claims he doesnt get any PIP from it...
> 
> You can also use Benzyl Salicylate instead of Benzyl Benzoate which acts as a pain killer and is known as liquid aspirin...


Yer it's possable mate but it's down to the user I bet if it is 200 mg/ml the first time he used it he felt it for sure


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Why can't you name it when we all name labs on here. even the thread title name is a lab :confused1:


It's not the fact you can't name labs Mate but the that the labs that can't be named done some some of sneaky promotion on here or something along those lines so they are banned from being mentioned on here


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Iknow my first time jabbing could not walk for 2 days !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I remember jabbing 2ml of ROHM tri test 400 in my quad couple years bakc and couldnt walk for 2 weeks


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Iknow my first time jabbing could not walk for 2 days !


my first shot was organon paki sust .

couldent walk right for 5 days ...

steroids injections hurt mate from time to time and more so for a newbie untill your muscle gets used to the hormones ..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

omg 2 weeks? Rick89??? Damn must have hurt like a mofo :w00t:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

apple said:


> my first shot was organon paki sust .
> 
> couldent walk right for 5 days ...
> 
> steroids injections hurt mate from time to time and more so for a newbie untill your muscle gets used to the hormones ..


that was my first ever jab aswell lol

think I only did 1ml lol felt like I had actually been shot in the leg

I though no way can I keep this up, thought it would always be like that haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> omg 2 weeks? Rick89??? Damn must have hurt like a mofo :w00t:


I gave it aways mate lol

wish I kept it now haah


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

1010AD said:


> Prestige Healthcare UK test500
> 
> sound like something from the NHS :laugh:
> 
> I wish my source could get these different labs, as I love to try out some different stuff but all he ever gets is pro chem


 could be worse mate, if you get good results from pro chem i wouldnt bother changing.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Checked there list of meds on there site and says there Test e is 300mg/ml and they dont list a 500... u sure its 500? ... So many other UGLS out there that have been around for ages and have good reps duno why you would pick a random new one


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Idk maybe its new in their lineup?


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk maybe its new in their lineup?


You are right.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

How are you getting on with it mate?



Numb said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 71298


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

This stuff sounds ok... Website indicates they shop at RLS lol from the use of abreviations etc...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

cant seem to find their webstie, even googled it....does the website use the same name?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Can someone put closeup pics of the labels please...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

aint the first pic good enough ?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Is a simple spell check so difficult when producing something that people are going to inject into their bodies?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mate if it works i will tell you if its does not i will tell you i am logging it, and its not the first time iv seen good labs make spelling mistakes.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

****ing spelling mistake dont mean the gear will be **** or unsafe! grammar police


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sirens wailing in the background :bounce:



jjcooper said:


> ****ing spelling mistake dont mean the gear will be **** or unsafe! grammar police


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Basic sh1t though ennit.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yep it is but if it works i don`t give a rats ars about the spelling  as long as it does what its supposed to do :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

m575 said:


> Is a simple spell check so difficult when producing something that people are going to inject into their bodies?


 Tell that tp RHOM ProChem Lixus lol


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

m575 said:


> Basic sh1t though ennit.


Spelling means nothing really Mate even rohm and pro chem have spelling mistakes on there labels and some of the shot that floats around

In other countries have no labels at all ,it's what's inside that counts


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> yep it is but if it works i don`t give a rats ars about the spelling  as long as it does what its supposed to do :thumb:


Yeh fair point mate I'm just a fussy tw4t lol. I just think if my mate couldn't spell I wouldn't trust him doing calculations to make gear. Lol my weird ways I spose


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

You make a fair point but we will see won`t we :thumb:



m575 said:


> Yeh fair point mate I'm just a fussy tw4t lol. I just think if my mate couldn't spell I wouldn't trust him doing calculations to make gear. Lol my weird ways I spose


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Compare it to a woman with a ugly face and a hot body , its the (inside) That counts :devil2: And for the face we have a nice brown paperbag with a peekhole through 



apple said:


> Spelling means nothing really Mate even rohm and pro chem have spelling mistakes on there labels and some of the shot that floats around
> 
> In other countries have no labels at all ,it's what's inside that counts


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yeh don't listen to me I've got it on me tonight lol. Need to get back on it soon I think this break is killing me :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

x2 Get juicing again you dirty roider :lol:



m575 said:


> Yeh don't listen to me I've got it on me tonight lol. Need to get back on it soon I think this break is killing me :lol:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> x2 Get juicing again you dirty roider :lol:


Haha think I may have to you know. Time to get some menus I think :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Their is no escaping the Juice ! You will always be drawn back into its grasp :devil2:


----------



## shadow23 (Dec 3, 2009)

i whant to try some of this lol hurry up and use it so we no if you die or not pmsl


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i will i will hang on to your leider hosen :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks i start next week monday.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good luck with it infernal, gear seems decent this and the PC stuff your getting..... and dont think you can go wrong with your diet after forking out 400 quid on it. Should be interesting to see how you get on.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

m575 said:


> Yeh don't listen to me I've got it on me tonight lol. Need to get back on it soon I think this break is killing me :lol:


Lol I was off for a year ...depressed to fook ...not nice at all


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I like the look of their test 400mix as it has prop in it too...competes with ROHM Tri test 400 but with the added prop I would say its better.

However I dont think I trust the lab enough to go from using ROHM test400 to the prestige test 400


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im gonna log it so people can make up their own mind , yeah their T400 looks nice you actually are getting your moneys worth as you get a fast acting ester and a long acting one IMO, and the fact that they already have the T500 you get exactly what you would be getting from PC t400 and thats more bang for your buck IMO . I mean why cram 3 long esters that are basically the same into one bottle when you can just use one ester? Do not get me wrong i love PC T400 as its cheap and it works very well.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> I like the look of their test 400mix as it has prop in it too...competes with ROHM Tri test 400 but with the added prop I would say its better.
> 
> However I dont think I trust the lab enough to go from using ROHM test400 to the prestige test 400


That's the beauty about rohm mate they have the rep and are a well respected lab and rightly so ...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

really looking forward to trying PHC UK gonna be nice to see how it measures up.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ive used for some time although i dont log brands in my blog.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

only reason why i will mention brands in my log is cause i want everyone to know what im taking even supplement brands will be mentioned.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> only reason why i will mention brands in my log is cause i want everyone to know what im taking even supplement brands will be mentioned.


Will be good to see your progress mate with your diet/training/gear use/supps/ect


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

yeah its gonna be good I need to order some nolvadex as well though but i can`t find any website ho ships to Norway at all:death:


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Iv been trying to find their site to see what they do but cant lol. Could anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

google prestige healthcare uk Test500


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

lol


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol, thanks found it 

/google skills levelled up


----------



## Mr Mac (Jan 5, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah i will :thumb: actually i will start logging when i start using it


When you gonna start logging mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

start logging next week when i get it :thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Personally wouldn't use anything dosed over 400mg/ml no matter the brand.


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Dezw said:


> Personally wouldn't use anything dosed over 400mg/ml no matter the brand.


Why's that mate?


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Still waiting for them to get back to me guess they don't work weekends ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Personally wouldn't use anything dosed over 400mg/ml no matter the brand.


Why

If anyone knows anything about brewing youll see there is not a problem??


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

same here m8, although i somehow forgot about it being a weekend,lol

have now got a reply, dumbass me forgot it was weekend, DOH!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

well all iknow is that mine a re well on their way  And why on earth 500mg per ml be a problem ? Anyway im looking forward to it and if it presents bad PIP i will let you guys know:cool2:. Obviously we have different sources as i can get what i want with ease :thumb:


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Check your junk e-mails lads I found mine hiding in there. seems reasonable may have a dabble.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Why
> 
> If anyone knows anything about brewing youll see there is not a problem??


I'm the same though... I wouldn't buy a Test E 500 because I know it must contain a high percentage of solvent.

I personally want to inject the minimum amount of solvent possible!

I don't have predudice (sp?) against any brand (except GB pharma) but I do stay away from super strength brews...

I'd rather put 2ml of 250mg/ml in my glute than 1ml of 500mg/ml. And I'd rather oil goes in my body rather than Solvents that are man made. It's bad enough having to put the hormone in let alone the ****e mixed in with it...

My 2p


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

12sec1/4 said:


> I'm the same though... I wouldn't buy a Test E 500 because I know it must contain a high percentage of solvent.
> 
> I personally want to inject the minimum amount of solvent possible!
> 
> ...


Fair enough then pal

I was more pointing out that 500mg is not a problem to hold while using enanthate for anyone skeptical of its dosing


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

12sec1/4 said:


> I'm the same though... I wouldn't buy a Test E 500 because I know it must contain a high percentage of solvent.
> 
> I personally want to inject the minimum amount of solvent possible!
> 
> ...


test 500 made with eo will contain no less or no more than say rohm test 400 made with eo

there is only one gram of raw different so there is no need at all for anymore solvent to be added as rick said test e is an easy raw to get to hold in solution


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is gonna be sweet as fawk when i get it :rockon:


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

how are people getting on with prestige gear


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

my response is:

1. Contact (Anytime within 24 - 48 hours)

2. Good product line up (Competitive)

3. Delivery (I ordered a last week tues or wed and still waiting)

That's all I can say at present, when product turns up I will tell you more


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ive been running the test 500 for 4 weeks now , little pip at 2g nothing to write about .

seems good gear so far .


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Im on their test 400blend...seems fine. bit of pip.


----------



## mark67 (Apr 14, 2010)

heard he is going to do orals now 50 mg dbol caps plus other orals


----------

